# Lost muscle bulk from weight lifting



## WorriedMum (Jan 24, 2014)

Laurence's diabetes doctor always said we were doing a fantastic job just 'eyeballing' the food. His Hba1c results were always good. The wake up call has been that he has lost most of the muscle bulk that he's been working on at the gym for the last 2 years, despite working out just as much.

Look in newbie section for bit more info about him.


----------



## Squeeshy (Jan 31, 2014)

*Muscle growth.*

Hiya , three words for you Protein , protein and protein. If your son is loosing muscle mass then it is a lack of good protein. He should be supplementing his high protein diet with protein shakes. I use Weider 90 plus which is 90 percent protein , 3% carbs and 1% sugar.. it should be OK for us Diabetics but you may need to confirm that with your doctor.

It is actually quite hard to eat the right amount of good protein to be a bodybuilder so I have always used the shakes. Other good proteins are Lean meats like chicken breast , turkey, lean beef or pork and definitely Tuna.

But if your son has put the work in then a heavy course of good protein and shakes should see him put the muscle mass on quite quickly ( As long as he is still pumping hard) . And always remind him of the adage "No pain no gain" if he doesn't feel the pain the next day then he is not going hard or heavy enough to gain muscle mass. Hope this helps as I've been working out for twenty plus years (on and off), but once you've got it then it always easy to get it back, with work and Protein.. : ) If you need any additional help with anything bodybuilding then feel free to ask. all the best Squeeshy.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Squeeshy, I'm afraid your advice, though kindly meant, is not appropriate for people with type 1 diabetes (I think you are actually type 2 yourself from what you said in the other thread about your diagnosis and treatment?).  Although protein obviously has its place in this sport, the OP's son is having problems losing muscle mass due to the difficulty of balancing the body's needs when exercising if you are insulin-dependent.  His BG levels have been running too high and the body has broken down muscle to use for fuel.


----------

